# Netflix Users More Likely To Downgrade Cable Services



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"The PR tune being danced by Netflix and the cable companies is so nice, it's almost nauseating. Neither side wants to step on the other's toes, so all the press we see is PR spokespeople assuring America that, yes, there is room for both operations and no, Netflix isn't cutting into cable's customer base. A new survey conducted by the Diffusion Group suggests that might not be entirely accurate; even though cable isn't losing too many customers to Netflix, the industry's definitely losing money thanks to digital streaming."

Story Here


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> "The PR tune being danced by Netflix and the cable companies is so nice, it's almost nauseating. Neither side wants to step on the other's toes, so all the press we see is PR spokespeople assuring America that, yes, there is room for both operations and no, Netflix isn't cutting into cable's customer base. A new survey conducted by the Diffusion Group suggests that might not be entirely accurate; even though cable isn't losing too many customers to Netflix, the industry's definitely losing money thanks to digital streaming."
> 
> Story Here


If NetFlix streaming had the original programming from HBO and updated Showtime programming I would have dropped both these channels in a heart beat from Dish


----------

